# Lampara probadora con leds



## jacobo1018 (Nov 5, 2008)

amigos me gustaria que me pudieran ayudar con un circuito para hacer una lampara probadora de corriente tierra en automoviles y que nos de la indicacion con leds porfas si alguien lo tiene estare muy agradecido


----------



## pepechip (Nov 5, 2008)

con ponerle al led una resistencia en serie de 1K ohm te ira bien.


----------



## jacobo1018 (Nov 5, 2008)

no me sale bien ayuda con el circuito por favor mi hermano


----------



## pepechip (Nov 5, 2008)

La resistencia tiene que ser de 1K o 1000 ohmios. marron-negro-rojo
No te preocupes por la polaridad del led, ponlo de cualquier manera, aunque lo conestes al contrario no se estropea.
Incluso puedes poner en paralelo con el led otro led con la polaridad cambiada asi te iluminara un led u otro dependiendo de donde tengas el +.


----------



## OoGUILLERMOoO (Feb 16, 2012)

pepechip dijo:


> la resistencia tiene que ser de 1k o 1000 ohmios. Marron-negro-rojo
> no te preocupes por la polaridad del led, ponlo de cualquier manera, aunque lo conestes al contrario no se estropea.
> Incluso puedes poner en paralelo con el led otro led con la polaridad cambiada asi te iluminara un led u otro dependiendo de donde tengas el +.



pregunta: Supongo que por ser muy alto el valor de la resistencia no se estropean cuando no respetas la posiciÓn de la resistencia en el circuito ( osea que esta se coloque del lado positivo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2012)

OoGUILLERMOoO dijo:


> pregunta: Supongo que por ser muy alto el valor de la resistencia no se estropean cuando no respetas la posiciÓn de la resistencia en el circuito ( osea que esta se coloque del lado positivo?



Mientras que la resistencia se encuentre en serie con el LED, no hay diferencia.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 16, 2012)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/lpdl.png/][/URL]

Acá te dejo el circuito espero que te sirva. ;)

Cuándo conectas la carga, no importa la polaridad con la que la coloques, el led se prenderá igual 'diciendote' que hay corriente.

R= 500Ω


----------



## OoGUILLERMOoO (Feb 17, 2012)

ok gracias moderador y también  hackelectronica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2012)

HackElectronica dijo:


> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/lpdl.png/][/URL]
> 
> Acá te dejo el circuito espero que te sirva. ;)
> 
> ...


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 17, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ! LED´s en paralelo ¡



Si. Esto es para que al conectar una carga al revéz, alguno de los led's se prenda.
Como la resistencia está en serie con los 2 led's no hay problema, no se quemarán.
El circuito lo probé fisicamente y funciona.


----------

